# The Other Side of the Coin



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I have noticed that lots of people like to quote Max , so I am putting one quote here for comment, ( might not be an exact quote but you'll get the idea).



> Quote: The man who rears a dog must complete what the breeder began.
> The breeder can indeed lay the foundations of a good and serviceable dog but the trainer must see to it that he brings to their highest possible development, the physical and mental foundations already laid and thus his is the more grateful task.



Nowadays the level of responsibility laid at the feet of breeders is at record highs. However, I will leave that topic for another thread. For the purpose of this thread, I would like BUYERS to comment based on the quote above.

I am interested in hearing more about what Puppy Buyers are doing once they take possession of their pup. Lets just keep this in the realm of say SchH or working for now. How are you educating yourself so that you can bring the full potential out of your pup? 

I am not interested in hearing anything from breeders unless you are going to pose a question.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I got Erika and Roxie with the full intention of persuing SchutzHund and maybe starting a breeding program, well that ain't happening. But I do make it a point to "work" them every day and take them out in public at least once a week. I took what I learned from Sch and agility and turned them into cute tricks


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I've hosted a big dog for almost 40 years, but have only gotten involved with SchH with my current pup, now just 2yrs old. I've learned a lot here, and most of that from breeders, who tend to work their dogs more than pet owners. In the past I had done lots of OB and out a therapy title on one of my dogs years ago. 

When my children were little, I did not have enough time nor money to
train to the level I was able to do once they were grown. Now that they are adults, I can, so do.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I really feel that once a buyer has done his or her homework to find a good genetic base to work with, it is the buyer who makes or breaks the dog. I'm learning with Renji, making tons and tons of mistakes and hopefully learning from those mistakes. I read, watch videos, listen to those who have been there and done that, ask questions, and hope that when I can one day get a good working line pup from a good working line breeder, I can pick up where the breeder left off and raise the dog to its full potential. Right now, a great pup is only going to be limited by my mediocre training and handling ability. But after dealing with Renji, I know I'm going to have to socialize as if my life depended on it and train in all sorts of creative situations but also have patience and be mindful that a pup is still a pup. If I buy from a breeder who consistently produced good family dogs that work, anything I see as bad with the pup I will blame on myself and reexamine where I've screwed up.

Ever since I've joined this forum I have learned so much and realized how little I knew. Since I got Renji, I truly realized how much I know and how much I *still* don't know. I'm always replaying my errors and my successes to apply them in future sessions and I have successfully corrected many of my mistakes. My real fear about getting a good puppy is that I cannot successfully complete what the breeder began.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

One of the reasons I abandoned the idea of breeding was there isn't any way I could place most of the pups in a "working" home. There isn't that kind of interest in dog training in this area. most people want a sloppy happy Labrador (which is too much for some ppl) or beagle they can throw in the back yard if they prove too difficult.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Regardless of what my plans are for Mauser the MOST important thing is to develop a 'stable' dog. Get him out, expose him to all sorts of people, places and things.

Why? If he doesn't like Schutzhund or any other sport we try it won't matter because, in the end, his #1 job is to be our companion. To go with us everywhere we can take him and be a great ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It's my responsibility to pick up the ball where the breeder left off. Grimm will be used for working (handicapped assistance), and not sport.

Socialization with people: At puppyhood, I socialized Grimm with 3 - 30 people each day. I lived in a handicapped person's complex, so psysical therapists, med supply delivery guys, caseworkers-- and all the residents-- made this easy. Genetics: dominant/aggressive-to-strangers sire, socially open dam. Grimm is extremely socially open and friendly now at age 2.

Drive to work with/for the handler: We have enhanced Grimm's retrieve drive since age 9 weeks, with the 2-toy retrieval game daily. He's a natural retriever, and I am kaing working with his handler a fulfilled craving that he anticipates now.

Natural defense/aggression/drive-building/sport: No. Grimm doesn't even get to SEE another dog do protection work--ever--at all. Grimm's job needs him to be rewarded (by eye contact, praise, toy reward, food, etc) for any and all *calm* responses to activity around him. 

Grimm is a workingline dog, but he gets rewarded for each and every time that he r-e-l-a-x-e-s. This job needs him to WANT to relax. This job needs him to EXPECT to relax. He is an overenthusiastic dog naturally. So, eye contact and praise every time he chills out. Yes, this is different than sport enthusiasts do with their dogs-- but I have the same set of genetics as those who got a sportdog out of this litter, and it's my job to bring out different qualities. Grimm naturally settles in the house. A plus. 

Retrieve drive: Every day, as noted above, since age 9 weeks, 2-toy retrieval game.

Natural handler focus: We do all commands with hand signals, silently-- as well as sometimes using my voice. I own all the toys, snacks, etc.. and who knows when they'll come out of my pockets and hands next? He needs to keep me in his sights. We work this. I also suddenly provide tuggy games for focus given. Focus gets Grimm through doorways due to NILIF.. focus gets him his foodbowl... focus must be pretty cool. I am working hard to always enhance his natural focus on me. 

Dog socialization: Grimm's sire is a super-dominant tough dog, and his dam is more social with other dogs. Grimm is very social with other dogs. But, here is where I have failed my dog: My volunteer driver moved away when Grimm was 4 months old. I was unable to do puppy classes. (I cannot see to drive) Grimm speaks doggy language well, as he was kept for 9 weeks at the breeder's. I will be sending him to a send-away camp again this year where he is part of a stable pack that intergrates new dogs safely and well, reminding him of manners, too.

Pack drive: I groom Grimm each and every evening. It's a bonding, relaxing, spa-like experience for him that really brings out his drive to be with me, cooperate, do stuff with me.

So basicly, I am bringing out some of the drives and abilities set by the breeder, and stifling others (no sport/aggression/defensework).

Geneticly, I lucked out: Grimm has drive to please his handler, wonderful pack drive, and retrieve drive. However, he is impulsive-- this leads to barrier frustration onlead seeing other dogs. I am working on my leadership skills to help with that.

Basicly, a GSD needs so much more of an owner's involvement than a pet breed would. The breeder can provide me with a dog who is great in some areas, not great in others-- but from puppyhood on, it's my job to reward/reinforce what I like, bring out what I need for this job.. and not trigger or enhance what we don't need. 

It's a lot of work-- but the journey is worth every moment together.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hexe is my first pup to raise with schutzhund in mind. She really is a great pup and is making things pretty easy for me. 

I train my other 2 dogs in obedience in tracking, and with them, I think at first I complicated things to much, changing the way I did things everytime I thought I found a "better" way. Ive read a ton of training books, watched training DVDs, I train at 2 different training facilitys along with the schh club and I think with all the different information Ive learned in a pretty short period of time training dogs, it just made things more confusing. I think I was to serious at times with them too. 

Ive learned how important patience and consistency are, how important it is not to rush things, and maybe most importantly, how training has to be fun for both dog and human. Ive taken things from all the different training theorys I have learned, Im still learning of course, but I think that might be some of the reason things are going so smooth with Hexe, since I learned the right and wrong way to do things more or less with my other dogs. Thank goodness dogs are so forgiving. 

Of course I think the genetics make things easier too







I honestly didnt think genetics could really make training easier, until I got Hexe. Although I know training plays a big role in how a dog turns out, I think if you have a good bond.. and good genetics, training just comes easier! I think the bond is really important! This pup just really has great focus and loves to work, and play with me! I have just as strong, if not stronger of a bond with my other 2 dogs(since Ive had them longer), and they just arent as eager and willing to do stuff as she is! 

I did socialize Hexe a lot, since Ive dealt with UNsocial behaviours with my other dogs, I think I really did a lot of socializing with Hexe just to be sure I didnt have any of those problems again, although I know Lee will say it's genetic, I just did it a lot to be SURE


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know if even the most experienced and dedicated trainer can bring the FULL potential out of any dog, but we can focus our efforts on trying to. I agree that if we are going to BUY a working dog, from breeder who trains and titles their own dog, for the purpose of producing working/sport dogs, there is a vast ocean of responsibility laid out at our feet to continue the work and vision of the breeder.

My two previous dogs were acquired to be strictly pets, and thus were adopted from local shelters. However, after getting Keeta, it became apparent to me that she had vast potential, for good and bad, and would need to have her mental and physical energies focused into positive outlets. 

If I was willing to pursue the time-consuming and emotionally demanding training of obedience, tracking, and then on to Schuhtzhund to work my rescued mixed breed in order to allow her to reach her potential (which will always fall short of well-bred working-line GSDs), why would I not do the same for the working-line pup I bought specifically to pursue training and titling goals?

If I stopped training, lost my focus and interest, and gave up all attempts to work and title my puppy, I would feel that I would have _failed_ my breeder. I do feel a great sense of personal responsibility to bring out his potential to the best of my ability (try as I might, I may never bring out his _full_ potential, but I can't be faulted for trying my best).

The responsibility started when I decided to add another dog to my household for future Schutzhund goals. It started with researching and finding a good breeder (I was lucky to have this board to educated me). And it continued with the effort to socialize and allow the pup to develop appropriately. 

There is on-going training in regular obedience classes, introduction to Agility, regular Schutzhund training, even through our cold winters (but no tracking for now). The responsibility continues with proper care, exposure to real-life (like horses, helicopters, skiers, just to mention a few). In the future, there will be seminars, and other opportunities to extend my knowledge and experience. 

I keep in contact with the breeder and others who have bought pups from her in the past, and share some of our training goals and experiences. I've done some perch-work with Falkor thanks to videos and tips I got from others who have Wildhaus dogs. This is something I have never seen or head about before (more in the realms of Agility training, but a great excersice in self-control and body awareness for the dog). So one big resource for self-education and continued personal development is the network of other puppy owners and trainers. 

Reading your posts on this board, Anne, has been a great education - so thank you for sharing so generously! 

After writing the above line, which was to be my closing statement, it occured to me, that when it comes to puppy owner responsibility in bringing a dog to it's full potential, it isn't always about the actual _training or titling_ that we do, but the mind-set and philosophies we bring into puppy rearing. It has more to do with understanding our dogs, understanding the nature of hardness, agression, temperament, and understanding normal development. It has more to do with molding wanted behaviours, and working on developing a positive relationship. 

I could put a zillion hours of training on my dog, and earn a trillion titles, but if I got it all through coersion, compulsion and conflict, I have then failed to bring ANY of my puppies potential to the surface.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I've had and trained lots of dogs throughout my life. Many of these dogs have had issues from bad nerves or lack of socialization before I rescued them. I was able to clicker train and build their confidence through training classes. My daughters have always loved GSDs. We had a rescued Am line that died a few years ago that they still miss very much. We decided this time that we would get a working line puppy and raise it right from the beginnning! Even though I am an experienced dog lover I was quite surprized at how much more work, time and training a drivey pup can take. We are always thinking of ways to keep him mentally and physically occupied. Radar is almost a year old now and is finally becoming more gentle and is able to settle down for short periods of time in the house. He went through a period of time that he could care less about being petted or loved on and drew blood everytime we played with him. He is such an awesome dog and I am very glad we made the choice to get him. He is super smart with tons of personality and now loves a good cuddle on the couch! What scares me is that it took so much hard work and time to get where we are with him I can't imagine most families enjoying this type of high energy pup. I think that is why there are so many 8 month old pups in the shelters. I hope that new pup owners know what they are getting into and are given the type of support we have gotten from his breeder. I would say that yes, good breeding is the foundation but the first year of a pups life is what will decide if they will end up a beloved family pet, an awesome sport dog or another young gsd left at a shelter.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I totally agree with that quote, the breeder breeds and raises the puppy to best of their ability and then the buyer has to take the pup with the potential the breeder developed, and take the pup from there.

I went and joined a SchH group, mostly to improve my obedience as I am raising this dog so much differently from my previous dogs, and then got sucked into SchH. I am all about watching other successful people and picking up things they do that might work for me and my dog. My style of training is all about being flexible, positive, and adapting to my dog's training needs. I can never know enough about dog training and am always learning.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

My dog led me to schutzhund. Nandi is my second dog and first working line. I have always felt humbled to have him. I go to seminars --both schH, dog behavior and training seminars. I try to do the best him and I have failed my way to success in many areas of training. The Art of dog training has me hooked and it has become a passion to develop him. Schutzhund is not the end-all, as I hope to try other dog sports with him--time and expense allowing. I want to show myself how versatile the GSD is. I feel the breeder did her part, now I MUST do mine.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lucia that was an excellent post!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I do believe that once we, the buyer, buy a dog that was meant to do something, I believe we should do everything in our power to do what that pup was bred for. Cody was from a BYB and I had no clue I was going to do schutzund, hadn't even new there was a sport called that until he was a year. After a few years, I decided to buy a dog, Isa, for the sport because I was really enjoying it. Turns out, Isa doesn't have enough stamina to last in schutzhund, one reason why I left my group. If my dog doesn't have the stamina, energy, drive, what ever, it is my duty to replace it with seomthing else. Which is why I'm doing AKC work with her, ie rally, obedience, agility, etc. You don't need to use much stamina in AKC. For choosing my third dog, I'm getting a dog from working lines that has much more stamina and more drive then what either of my dogs' has. And when he comes, I'll rejoin a schh group and continue where me and Isa left off, that is, training twice a week. 
I make sure my dogs are well groomed, well socialized, well fed, well exercised, and their mental stamina "juiced" out. Meaning I train them every day, even if it's a few obedience commands here and there few times a day. Cody is retired but it is still my duty to exercise his mind and body, even with his arthritis. There are always other ways.









I also see that my dogs need to be well socialized. That in itself is a big commitment to do because so many factors could ruin a dog. For instance, Isa is VERY friendly, she loves all kinds of people, kids, etc. I made sure she had a LOT of socialization when she was young. We went to many places to make sure she would end up social. And she definately did grow up social.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Thank you all for the responses and thank you Lucia . Some really good responses so far. Anyone else?

Just to narrow it down a bit, do any of you have someone or a couple of people you train with consistently? Someone who has maybe taught you the ropes about training and dogs etc. I guess you would call it a mentor. I think I want to limit it to people who are not on the internet, just people you work with in person.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hexe's breeder has taught me a ton, and I'd definitely consider her a mentor. I can't remember how many times I called her the first week I brought her home, "is this okay?" "can I do this?" etc, etc. 
Thanks for your patience Lee!

We met at an AKC venue and she recruited me and invited me to come to the schh club, where I went for a year or so before even getting one of her pups, the whole time she still answered all my questions! She gave me narrartions at training and trial to tell me what little things the dogs and handlers were doing that a novice like me would never even notice. In essence she taught me all about schutzhund and the entire german system of breeding. 

She taught me about how important genetics are, she taught me the whole color dominant reccesive thing, but I still dont remember. She told me about the different dogs from Hexe's pedigree, and was honest about Hexes genetics, not kennelblind!
I hope sometime to go over some other pedigrees with her to learn more. 
She taught me about the different drives, although I need a few more lessons on that one







I still cant always tell which drive a dog is working in. 
I know she still has a lot of stuff to teach me!
She is the first one I go to with any questions I have... thanks Lee!









I have also learned a lot from our club President about the ins and outs of the conformation side of the german system. Handling and double handling is not as easy as Id have imagined. I doubt Ill ever have an eye for structure but I now know atleast what parts are what! I used to think whithers were toes, and croup was part of the head, lol. Im still learning a lot about that side of stuff too, but she has also been great with any questions I have. She also taught me all I know about tracking(okay not A LOT, but I havent got to track with her for a while).

There are a few others too, but yes gotta give these people credit for being so helpful to us newbies or else Id have a great pup and nothing to do with her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can I answer this part?









Yes. I train with several very successful people in both SchH and AKC obedience, though the one I would consider a mentor, the one that has taught me the most about protection work specifically, is the only one I would call a mentor. My original mentors in SchH are long since gone from the sport. 

As a side note; I have learned very little about dog training from the internet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Quote:I am interested in hearing more about what Puppy Buyers are doing once they take possession of their pup. Lets just keep this in the realm of say SchH or working for now. How are you educating yourself so that you can bring the full potential out of your pup?


Well, I got Nikon when he was a few days shy of 8 weeks. Our first week we did lots of crate exercises and socialization. The first weekend he came with me to NASS, so he was socialized with other dogs, crowds, kids (there was this group of kids that played with them for hours), gun fire, etc. When he was 10 weeks he started puppy class and SchH club. Right now he's 5 months and he has a good base of commands so he is controlled in the house (platz, sit, speak, stay, kennel, come, and a few tricks). I'm not doing a lot of formal obedience with him just yet. I have a female I got when she was over three years old and we did lots of training and titles, so I think things like socialization, play, and motivating his drives are what's important for a puppy. So, we go to SchH club once every other week. Since I am new to the sport I value well-rounded training. When the weather improves and I have more time, I have a list of some other clubs I would like to check out, some as far as Chicago (two states away). We're also doing Sieger style conformation and will dabble in UKC conformation mainly for the socialization aspect. I also want to try some fun stuff like weight pull and dock diving.

How do I educate myself? I try to hang out with as many GSD people as I can. Rally, obedience, SchH, SDA....I don't care. I go to different types of shows and trials even if my dogs are not entered. I've learned some valuable lessons in situations I never thought I would (ie, situations other than me and my dog in an organized training session with a trainer or helper). I am not kennel blind or club blind. As long as I can make the drive and afford the fee, I will try any club, helper, or activity.




> Quote:do any of you have someone or a couple of people you train with consistently? Someone who has maybe taught you the ropes about training and dogs etc. I guess you would call it a mentor. I think I want to limit it to people who are not on the internet, just people you work with in person.


Yes, my "regular" trainer in town. She has no experience in SchH but is totally open to that type of training and understands where I'm coming from with Nikon and how I might do things a little differently. For me, a person who can "read" dogs is a person who can read dogs. They don't HAVE to be a SchH competitor to have a good general knowledge of dogs. She may not know ALL of the different methods and venues for training, but she knows how to communicate with dogs and how to differentiate training based on the communication between the handler and the dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

“As a side note; I have learned very little about dog training from the internet.”

Same here.


I was lucky with Baer. I had a great club and a great support system. I waited to get Baer (any dog) until I was financially and time wise able to spend the time to build the relationship with him, socialize him (AKC handling etc) and then get back into Schutzhund. It was not the breeder, who had not done much in SCH, but Randy Tyson that was honest about the time commitment, not just training, but living with your dog.

I am trying to get back off of hiatus right now, but schedule is hectic. So, I have been the show and breed survey person (Emi will be in MS next month for a show and maybe one young one) as Gabor focuses on training and competing.

Even at his level, since he does this purely for sport, he needs to really look at the time available (after he is done with work) and the dogs he has and make a decision on what will work. That is his commitment to himself and to the dogs.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Back..... you breeders... back!








I knew you guys were chomping at the bit to say something. lol. 
I was going to ask the breeders the same questions but you guys beat me to it. I was just giving the other half a chance first. 
Since some of you have already commented, I guess I will open it up for everyone now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The last question isn't really breeder related so we thought it was fair game.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you know how many times I started to reply to this last night but didn't? And the main reason is something I was going to say but decided not to but since a couple other people have gone on and said it...I avoid internet training like the plague. No offense to anyone here, but that's just how it is.

First, I will say I think socialization is a given. In his 20 months of life, Flash has seen and done more than the average dog will do in its lifetime.

As for actual training, everything I have learned has been from training with and attending seminars of the best. I have seen more good schh in the last year than many people will ever see. From having good, solid helpers work my dog. From watching trials of all levels. From watching schh sun up to past midnight and repeating the next day way too many times to count. From driving 5 hours to club rather than going to one of many clubs that are closer. Training wise I've given my dog a huge head start by doing all this. And I plan on taking someone up on their recent offer by taping our training sessions and sending them for critique. Without a doubt I have mentors. And of course his breeders have been more than supportive, we would not be where we are without them.

There are other things that go into having a puppy reach its full potential that aren't even schh related. Two important ones, imo, are a strong relationship with the handler and a sound body. I'd like to think (and have been told) I have a good relationship with my dog. Simply put, I love him. And he "loves" me the way dogs "love". Without this relationship I couldn't care less about schh. Without this relationship there's no way in **** I'd wander outside to track when temps are in the teens and it's drizzling with 20+mph winds. And without this relationship I wouldn't want what's best for him which includes proper nutrition and healthcare from day one so that, in terms of physical soundness, what the breeder started, I can finish.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Anne,

I was answering as a dog owner,







not breeder. Same with Gabor.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Vandal I am interested in hearing more about what Puppy Buyers are doing once they take possession of their pup. Lets just keep this in the realm of say SchH or working for now. How are you educating yourself so that you can bring the full potential out of your pup?


Well, the dog I have now came to me with a SchH title...and SchH is out of the question where I live because there isn't a club available that I would be willing to attend.

I had, with my previous dog, read a ton of books and bought DVD's on SchH and tracking because I intended to do SchH. When I found out that the SchH club available wasn't suitable for us, I took the dog to Connie Cleveland in SC for some OB and to Wallace Payne and Rhonda Southern in GA for SchH and tracking guidance. They were the best available in my area to guide me since I didn't know what I was doing at the time. I used whatever recources were available to me within a state or two.

With my now older dog, since I had no intention of doing SchH with her, I tried out AKC OB, agility, and rally. I took her to a round of classes for each activity.

In doing so, I learned a lot about how my adult dog worked (got her as an adult) about her personality and drives, etc....

In all of this, I guess I learned the most from the dog.







SHE has educated me on what she wants to do and when. The books, vids and classes and seminars taught me how to read the dog so I could understand what she was saying, I think.

I want to add, though, (don't know if this is OT or what) but after I tried out all of those dog classes, I was discouraged because I never found a sport that "fit" what I was looking for. I really wanted to do ScH..and none of the other activities were what I was wanting. I felt as if I was failing as a GSD owner...as a WORKING GSD owner because I didn't find a dog sport that I liked enough to commit to long-term.

I spoke with my dog's breeder about this and she consoled me by saying if the dog is making her people happy, then she IS DOING HER JOB. 

I thought about this a lot. I read several different descriptions of the GSD breed and what the dog was bred for/meant to do. It dawned on me that not ALL working GSD's have to do SchH or whatever. And my dog told me that all she really wanted to do was to be with me and to be a part of whatever the family was doing.

Having taken all of those classes, I can engage her more mentally than I would have known to should I have not taken them. So, I'm glad I did. But I don't feel inferior anymore because she doesn't have a bunch of blue ribbons hanging over the fireplace. 

I know she COULD win any obedience, agility or rally awards out there. Her excellent breeding and her very willing temperament would see to that if we could stumble through my awkward training.







But since my goal isn't to breed her, I am not making myself title her in anything just for the sake proving that she can.

I don't know...I think what I really want to say is that I believe the GSD was meant to be a dog very capable of doing virtually anything the handler asked of it. I think I disagree that a person training a dog in one thing or another more or less brought the dog to it's full potential.

A dog could (being hypothetical here...and this is my opinion) be titled to SchH III....go to Nationals, etc...but not be able to do something another dog from the same breeding could do. Not because the dog was incapable...but because the trainer hadn't trained/asked the dog to do it. 

If a dog was trained in and excelled in SchH...but the dog was capable of also excelling in agility or SAR or hanging out with a family 24/7....but this dog was ONLY trained in SChH...then put in a kennel or a crate until it's next scheduled training session....would one say the the dog was led to it's full potential or no?? 

I guess maybe I'm saying that it might be a little offending to me to think that one might judge that my dog has been less taken to her "potential" because she was only trained in SchH I (by someone else, btw) but otherwise just hangs out and lives her life with a very active family.

In my dog's life, she has been given the opportunity to tap into a part of her potential she never would have should she have stayed solely a SchH/breeder dog.


I say that if the dog is stimulated, exercised and has been given a 'job' no matter what the job or how official or professional the job...or whether or not the job produces awards or puppies....then a well-bred GSD will live up to PART of his/er potential. 

I really don't think it's possible for any GSD's FULL potential to ever be realized because the GSD breed is so very, very versitile and I don't believe for one minute that any job is more or less important than another the dog would be capable of.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You know my opinion, Kelli.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:As a side note; I have learned very little about dog training from the internet.


Amen. Everything I have learned was from other people in person or by experiencing it myself. You can read all the books and read everything on the internet but nothing comes close to dealing with something in the real world. Training a dog is a lot harder then what it looked like, I'll say. lol. I haven't stuck to one person so I really don't have a mentor, just a lot of people who have told me things and given me pointers on what I should do and what works better.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I consider myself to be very lucky in that my breeder delivered a puppy that has turned out to be all she predicted and more. After many long conversation, she sent me exactly what I asked for and that was a puppy with the potential to do schutzhund.

I have tried to hold up my end of the bargain by exposing him as a youngster to many different people and providing appropriate food and vet care. I joined a local SchH club when he was 8 months old and we are still members. I have since also joined another club and that is where I have had the opportunity to work with someone that I would consider a mentor.

I have attended seminars with some well respected and nationally known trainers and continue to try and further my knowledge of the theory of training.

I try to sit near to the person I consider to be a mentor and listen way more than I talk while at training. I will often ask questions about Cain and other dogs at training of her. I will ask her to let me describe what I saw and see if she has things to add that I missed about a training session.

I ultimately try to honor the dogs in Cain's pedigree by training and someday in spite me getting him a title.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

<<I guess maybe I'm saying that it might be a little offending to me to think that one might judge that my dog has been less taken to her "potential" because she was only trained in SchH I (by someone else, btw) but otherwise just hangs out and lives her life with a very active family.>>

Whew...after re-reading this...I can see that I got a little excited there!









I just wanted to add that in no way do I believe or feel that anyone here has judged me or my dog because she's "only a housepet." 

I do believe that I feel judged sometimes in certain situations because of this, but not because Anne asked her questions in this thread or anything like that. 

Just expressing here!

Thanks..I don't want to ruffle any feathers!


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I think I am 'trying' to fullfill my responsibility as I stated to my breeder. I wanted to do SchH with my pup. As a novice and knowing nothing about the sport, breed or breeders, I tried researching as best I could and learning as much as I could as fast as I could.
I chose a dog from a German Showline with SchH titled pedigree. 

Now, almost 2 years into my SchH training, I'm realizing that a German Showline wasn't what I was really wanting but didn't know better at the time.

So, I am fullfilling my part. Training 2-3 times a week at a club, but have a lot of hurdles because I'm training a showline which causes a few bumps in my road.

I can't blame the breeder for my lack of knowledge. Her pups were titled. I just didn't know that those titles are harder to earn on showlines than working lines, but I'm still trying and learning and will get there. . .someday


----------

